# Chicken/ Fish Soups



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Im going food shoppin and wana try something new, got a craving for soups...u know big chunky soups that are like a meal

anyone made chicken soup or fish soup?

any recipe tips?

fanks


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

chicken and lentils and chickpea soup with spice  you can add bit of broccoli and carrot too


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> chicken and lentils and chickpea soup with spice  you can add bit of broccoli and carrot too


how do u make it ?....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> how do u make it ?....


put it in a pan and heat it up:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> put it in a pan and heat it up:lol:


shudup:tongue:

i mean, water, stock, seasoning, time etc....


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

I am a huge fan of chauder!! I make it with smoked haddock and tiger praws and either sweet corn or grated carrot and loads of onions and potato.

You can use whatever fish you want. Its lush with crab meat.

Here is a basic recipe:

http://www.waitrose.com/recipe/Simple_Smoked_Haddock_Chowder.aspx

Really you're supposed to make it with cream but semi-skimmed milk is better for obvious reasons and you could use a good oil instead of butter if you wanted.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mal said:


> put it in a pan and heat it up:lol:


Yes mate .. just like that .. put water in .. cook the lentil 1st as they are hard .. takes some time to cook.. then add the rest .. freaking tasty .. i'll get mum to make some n show you it :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Soups are really good bodybuilding food. :thumb:

They can be made a bit like protein shakes - high in protein, some fat, not much carbs.

Consommés and beef tea - highly reduced, strong clear soups - used regularly to be given to invalids to improve their musculature, rather as anabolic steroids were invented to do.

You can make delicious soups at home really cheaply. Use tougher cuts of beef, a free-reange boiling fowl (sieving the bones out later is a chore but worth it) or fish, add vegetables as desired, cover in water in a big pot, simmer until tender and as reduced as desired.

Mash or liquidize when cold, and freeze in tubs or poly bags. Defrost and microwave - once only - to make a good meal.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^^^ thanks guys...just the kind of thing i had in mind


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

TprLG said:


> I am a huge fan of chauder!! I make it with *smoked haddock* and tiger praws and either sweet corn or grated carrot *and loads of onions and potato*.....


Cullen Skink - MMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Cullen Skink - MMMMMMMMMM!


ive had that a few times...love it:thumb:


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

TprLG said:


> I am a huge fan of chauder!! I make it with smoked haddock and tiger praws and either sweet corn or grated carrot and loads of onions and potato.
> 
> You can use whatever fish you want. Its lush with crab meat.
> 
> ...


Good call, I've been looking for a moist dish for fish as I'm getting bored of the dry chicken and that looks lush.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i can make broccoli and stilton soup its amazing let me no if you want the recipe


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> i can make broccoli and stilton soup its amazing let me no if you want the recipe


defo pal


----------

